# what has been your worst experience at a make up counter?



## sofie1507 (May 25, 2009)

mine was and has been a number of times the bobbi brown counter. everytime iv alked by iv been dragged to the seat and they quickly wipe everything off. then she layed out about 15 diff creams to put on my face, and then a thick gloopy foundation..mind u both times the women havnt done a good jod, there are still brush lines all over my face. and i feel like my face is dpped in chip pan oil. im guessing i would like the things if they didnt put so many diff creams and products on. my opinion is that over selling does cost them, i dont even look towards them now incase i get stopped.lol

oh and the blusher, i asked for natural and they put on a bright plum colour!!lol i looked like a greasy clown


----------



## RedRibbon (May 25, 2009)

I've never personally had a bad application, just some "ladies" on the MAC counter being very rude.

Having said that, my friend went for a makeover at the Benefit counter and they made her look terrible.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I've never personally had a bad application, just some "ladies" on the MAC counter being very rude.

Having said that, my friend went for a makeover at the Benefit counter and they made her look terrible._

 
lol infact now that u mention it i had one with cllinique. you would expect them to know about foundation matching but i looked a strange shade of grey! as for the lips i think i 5yr old could have done better aiming for the lips lol.it looked like someone had used a paintballing gun to smack it onto my lips lol


----------



## CherryAcid (May 25, 2009)

I dont tend to have make-overs at counters but when i was younger i had a few.  The Body Shop was the worst.  The girl made me look orange and i just looked hideous, i was 14 but she put bright red orangey lipstick and purple blusher on me.  Then thick black eyeliner!  I was in my nearest body shop recently and the girl doing the make-up was doing a terrible job. It makes me wants to take the brush off her and do it myself.
The best one i had was at Clinique. Ive noticed the girls who look orange are the ones to avoid lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 25, 2009)

My worst experience was at Lancome years ago, I think I was about 19. I had a makeover at the same counter previously for simple look with bold lips and really liked it so I went back for another. This time there was another lady there who insisted she does orangy red lips and orangy peach cheeks for me. I told her that these colours would not work (by personal exerience) and she kept insisting that since I was "darker" (I'm NW30) they have to work!! On top of that, she "painted" me with a foundation that was about 3 shades too dark and also too yellow for my skintone. I was a true orange mess!!

Anyway, the colours ended up not working as I had predicted. I went out with a couple of friends after and they all said that it was the worst MU they've seen on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I since avoid anything orange or coral on my face and lips!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

I think there is a thread on this or very similar 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/m...s-rants-53959/


----------



## lovekrumpet (May 25, 2009)

My worst experience was at a MAC counter in Florida. My had always had an awful time at that counter as she rarely wears makeup, is overweight, and middle aged. However, I've also infected her with a love of MAC and she loves their products. The girls at that counter have always had a holier-than-thou attitude when dealing with my mother and didn't seem to think she was worth spending time talking to. 

Anyways, I had never had a problem with them personally until last Christmas. 
It was the day after Christmas and there was literally no one else at the MAC counter that morning (weird, I know). I had planned on B2Ming for Kanga Rouge and picking up a few other things with after Christmas money while I was at it. 
The girl there very rudely explained to me that they didn't B2M on any collections until 2 weeks after they were released. She treated me like I was stupid for even asking, that I didn't know the collection had only come out that day, and that I was cheap for trying to B2M for a product that others would pay full price for. It was a very nasty attitude she had and it most definitely rubbed me the wrong way. 
Needless to say, the girl lost out on a sale that day and the days to come, I don't intend on shopping at that counter ever in the future. I'd rather go to the Sephora in the same mall than spend my money at a counter that would allow such rude service.


----------



## gildedangel (May 25, 2009)

My worst experience was at a Clinique counter. I know that I don't have the best skin, I never have, but the lady helping me basically insulted my skin and my intellegence and tried to make me buy $200 of crap. I knew more about Clinique products than she did, I was so frustrated!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 25, 2009)

I had a bad experience at a skincare counter which was set up in an underground tube station, I was walking past minding my own business when the overly (and very badly) made up woman stopped me to tell me that I should use her skincare regime as it was very good for women who had discoloured faces.  She proceeded to ask me what I was using and how that stuff was rubbish for my face and how hers would be far better.  She told me that one cream was £200 but seeing as it was a special day she would let me take it for £75.  I was quite pissed off by this time because she'd been nothing but rude to me and I wasn't about to buy anything from her so I told her that if she wanted to peddle her goods then she should first either use them on her own face and secondly sort her makeup out before she went around badmouthing people who wouldn't buy her crappy product in a million years.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I had a bad experience at a skincare counter which was set up in an underground tube station, I was walking past minding my own business when the overly (and very badly) made up woman stopped me to tell me that I should use her skincare regime as it was very good for women who had discoloured faces. She proceeded to ask me what I was using and how that stuff was rubbish for my face and how hers would be far better. She told me that one cream was £200 but seeing as it was a special day she would let me take it for £75. I was quite pissed off by this time because she'd been nothing but rude to me and I wasn't about to buy anything from her so I told her that if she wanted to peddle her goods then she should first either use them on her own face and secondly sort her makeup out before she went around badmouthing people who wouldn't buy her crappy product in a million years._

 

LOLLLL love what u said to her!


----------



## Boasorte (May 25, 2009)

I remember going into the MAC in Bloomingdales, and having this MUA who looked like a clown, put on a bunch of brown on my skin! Brown lipstick, shadow, and then told me brown is best for me skin tone...
I politely told her, just because I am brown doesn't mean I want to wear brown colours, I'm 19 let me live!!!!!!
After telling her that, she went and picked out all these bright ass colours like orange this orangey lipstick that came with the lip palette 08 I think, and put  on the ugliest pink that did not suit me
needless to say, I now only go to MAC stores


----------



## swaly (May 25, 2009)

Most MAs at my Providence Nordstrom are super-duper cute and nice, but the wait times have been horrendous. I assume MAs are trained not to leave their customer even for a few minutes to make a quick transaction with someone else, because if you happen to wait for service when both MAs are applying makeup or explaining something in-depth, you might have to wait 20 minutes just to get a "Hello".

In NYC I've had a few bossy MAC employees and I get more of a noticeable "attitude," but there are some really good eggs in NY, too.

I've had much more unpleasant experiences with non-MAC counter ladies. The ones at the Prov. Nordstrom seem really unoccupied and thus are really jumpy and pushy and follow you around to see if you're stealing stuff. I think it's because they have to man several brands' counters at once and they're kinda understaffed, but it pisses me off. I know I look like a college kid and have crazy hair and whatnot, but c'mon!


----------



## lara (May 25, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/m...s-rants-53959/


----------

